# Allergic reaction



## Tren4Life (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm have an allergic reaction to my cycle. I'm running test c, mast p and npp. My question is could I be allergic to the gear itself or could it be something the lab uses to make the gear? 


Lately with in an hour of my pins, My sinus's will swell shut and my  head starts pounding. I get the same thing in the spring and fall from the pollen and rag weed. I don't really know what direction to go in, change labs, or start dropping compounds. Im just wondering what experiences you guys have had with this.


Thanks for taking your time to read,

S4L


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 6, 2014)

Do you know if your gear has EO in it? It's used to make injections less painful, but I believe some people can be allergic to it.


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 6, 2014)

Pretty weird that ur reaction gives u a sinus head ache


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 6, 2014)

How many times have you had he reaction and what sort of gear are you running (from a pharmacy or UGL)? Did you switch to a new vial or different lab or something recently? Any swelling or inflammation at the injection site?


----------



## AliCat (Feb 6, 2014)

Usually sudden sinus swelling is a result of something breathed in, like dust, smoke, pollen, etc.  It seems like an allergic reaction to an injection would be more likely to result in hives and shortness of breath.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 6, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Do you know if your gear has EO in it? It's used to make injections less painful, but I believe some people can be allergic to it.



Im not sure, I ran some tc 300 that had EO in it and had no trouble then. I'm using 250 now and I don't think they use it in 250.



GreatGunz said:


> Pretty weird that ur reaction gives u a sinus head ache




I 'm almost 100% sure its from the gear now. 2 weeks ago I noticed it and thought I was just getting a cold, then last week we went on vacation so I had to double up my pins. I pinned Sunday ( Mondays shot still thought it was a cold) then I pinned wed shot on Mon ( so I didn't have to take my gear on the plane, still thought the problem was a head cold) Then we were on vacation for a week and it cleared up.( still thought it was a cold) Then I pinned Fridays shot On sat and my sinuses swelled up again. It goes away in about 3 or 4 hours or by morning for sure. I pinned on mon and wed this week and the same thing happened. I'm fine now but I have to pin tomorrow and I'm not sure what to change.



Docd187123 said:


> How many times have you had he reaction and what sort of gear are you running (from a pharmacy or UGL)? Did you switch to a new vial or different lab or something recently? Any swelling or inflammation at the injection site?



I noticed it a few weeks ago and thought it was a cold. Its UGL gear but let me just say that I don't think its a problem with the gear or I would have gone to the lab with my problem. The only thing I noticed was that I started running mast P around a month ago, and the very first time I pinned it, with in 30 seconds I got a strange taste in my mouth. I know that's weird but I didn't think anything of it because it never happened again. I'm thinking I might start there tomorrow, I have some mast from another UGL. I don't know much about how they brew gear but could it be the oil or something they use to cut the powder?
No swelling or redness or anything like that. I do get some charley hoarse like PIP the next day in the spot I put the npp. I started mixing it with the test and it really helps.



AliCat said:


> Usually sudden sinus swelling is a result of something breathed in, like dust, smoke, pollen, etc.  It seems like an allergic reaction to an injection would be more likely to result in hives and shortness of breath.


.

I get the same thing from pollen in the spring. I don't get any hives. I have been alittle short of breath lately so I got blood work the other day to check every thing out.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 6, 2014)

Well I started with what could be a likely culprit. I'm not a Dr and don't play one on the internet, so sorry I can't be of more help. Hope you get straightened out brother.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 6, 2014)

I get that...everyone tells me to take benadryl
I break out in hives..... ive read that it can also mean my liver values are off.
So I stay away from any headache meds while on cycle(orals).


----------



## Popeye (Feb 6, 2014)

Maybe its the masteron...you said the symptoms began 3-4 weeks ago and you started the mast 4 weeks ago right? Is it your first time running mast?

Everyone reacts differently to all of these compounds. For example...I tried taking Prami and my sinuses and throat swelled up so bad I could barely breathe. Ive never heard that as a side effect for Prami from others, but, I sure as fuk cant touch it.

Maybe inject the three compounds individually next pin, a few hours apart, to see if one in particular is causing it. Or maybe its your ancillaries...shit, it could be a particular food or drink that you consume when a certain level of compounds are in your system...it'll be tough to pin-point, but, ya gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 6, 2014)

Popeye said:


> Maybe its the masteron...you said the symptoms began 3-4 weeks ago and you started the mast 4 weeks ago right? Is it your first time running mast?
> 
> Everyone reacts differently to all of these compounds. For example...I tried taking Prami and my sinuses and throat swelled up so bad I could barely breathe. Ive never heard that as a side effect for Prami from others, but, I sure as fuk cant touch it.
> 
> Maybe inject the three compounds individually next pin, a few hours apart, to see if one in particular is causing it. Or maybe its your ancillaries...shit, it could be a particular food or drink that you consume when a certain level of compounds are in your system...it'll be tough to pin-point, but, ya gotta start somewhere.




Thanks Pops

I never though of separating all the pins. I'll try that first.
Yes this is my first try with mast. I'm hoping it helps keep my e2 in check.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 6, 2014)

Popeye said:


> Maybe inject the three compounds individually next pin, a few hours apart, to see if one in particular is causing it. Or maybe its your ancillaries...shit, it could be a particular food or drink that you consume when a certain level of compounds are in your system...it'll be tough to pin-point, but, ya gotta start somewhere.



and if that doesnt work could it be the carrier oil from one of the compounds mixing with another possibly causing this? 

if u see the same thing, then id even go as far as pinning each on seperate days if possible just 1 time to see if it might be the oils mixing, if u did it this way ud have each oil in ur system for a full day before u pin the next and u might be able to see which it is a bit better? because if u pin all compounds at one time, u cant be sure which oil is mixing with wich oil that might be causing the issue perhaps?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2014)

Does your mast p have a smoky kinda smell to it? What did it taste like after your injection? Was it sweet and fruity (like popeye) or was it smoky or acrid and kinda groce?


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 6, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Does your mast p have a smoky kinda smell to it? What did it taste like after your injection? Was it sweet and fruity (like popeye) or was it smoky or acrid and kinda groce?



I don't have a very good nose but as far as the taste I wouldn't say sweet and fruity. I remember it being kind of yucky. All I could think at the time was " damn that shit was fast"


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 6, 2014)

Man S4L, I have nothing to offer you up on this one, but I do hope you get it figure out brother.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 6, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Man S4L, I have nothing to offer you up on this one, but I do hope you get it figure out brother.



If I cant figure it out I'll just have to live with it till the meet cause, I'm not dropping my cycle.


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 6, 2014)

I guessing ur mast has EO in it, So many people have bad pip from the Propionic acid but still use it.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 7, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't have a very good nose but as far as the taste I wouldn't say sweet and fruity. I remember it being kind of yucky. All I could think at the time was " damn that shit was fast"


Just for future reference Steel, badass dudes preparing for their 1st PL meet, shouldn't use the word "yucky". It kinda takes the edge of your "tear shit up" attitude.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> I guessing ur mast has EO in it, So many people have bad pip from the Propionic acid but still use it.



I can't use test prop. At all. WOn't touch sust because of it.  But NPP, TPP.. no problem. No pain or knots at all.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 7, 2014)

I went to the Doc's last week because of blood pressure and while there I mentioned about getting a lot of nose bleeds lately she told me it's because of the dry air we have now that can effect the sinus.

Sinus is from what we breath in not the gear if it was the gear it would be at inject site or something like hives not in your sinus.


----------



## italian1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I had an allergic reaction first time I ran nandrolone. Sinus issues and very slight fever. Had it everyday for couple months. Went to the doc because of something else and she said I was having an allergic reaction to something. Told me to take Claritin or something similar. Symptoms went away within a day.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 7, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Just for future reference Steel, badass dudes preparing for their 1st PL meet, shouldn't use the word "yucky". It kinda takes the edge of your "tear shit up" attitude.



HAHAHA  dude thats funny. And you know, I am usually the first one to notice things like that. I hope its not as bad as GK using the word uber.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 7, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> HAHAHA  dude thats funny. And you know, I am usually the first one to notice things like that. I hope its not as bad as GK using the word uber.



Only thing that makes me wanna crack skulls more than curls in the squat rack is people who add the word "Super..." to every fawkin' thing they do. No one is just hungry anymore, they're "SUPER HUNGRY"...and tired? Naw, you're "SUPER TIRED"...let me tell ya', I'm gonna SUPER SMASH THE JAW of the next super som'b1tch who goes all super on me...

/Super Rant


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 7, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Only thing that makes me wanna crack skulls more than curls in the squat rack is people who add the word "Super..." to every fawkin' thing they do. No one is just hungry anymore, they're "SUPER HUNGRY"...and tired? Naw, you're "SUPER TIRED"...let me tell ya', I'm gonna SUPER SMASH THE JAW of the next super som'b1tch who goes all super on me...
> 
> /Super Rant


Nblesavage, you are a Super dude, with Super post in the most super forum around!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 7, 2014)

UPDATE!!!!!

changed labs and no problems. I was almost out of the first lab anyway, so I just made the move a week early. I stil mixed the test with the npp and put the mast in the other leg by it self.


----------

